# How do you tie up in a horsebox?



## dressage_diva (24 July 2015)

I'm picking up a horsebox I've bought tomorrow and I've been wondering about how people now tie up horses in horseboxes - I've always used baler twine and a quick release knot, but reading around online this seems to be the old fashioned way of doing it and nowadays there are trailer ties and bungees available.

What do you all use and which do you recommend? I don't like the idea of a bungee smacking the horse (or human!) in the face if they give way, but equally I can see the benefit of having something safer than baler twine.

Thanks


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 July 2015)

dressage_diva said:



			I'm picking up a horsebox I've bought tomorrow and I've been wondering about how people now tie up horses in horseboxes - I've always used baler twine and a quick release knot, but reading around online this seems to be the old fashioned way of doing it and nowadays there are trailer ties and bungees available.

What do you all use and which do you recommend? I don't like the idea of a bungee smacking the horse (or human!) in the face if they give way, but equally I can see the benefit of having something safer than baler twine.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Both really I use bungee and string


----------



## hcm88 (24 July 2015)

I don't use bungees for the reason you mentioned, I'm worried they'd take an eye out if they snap back under pressure! I use lorry ties with a quick release clip but not bungee version, you can get plastic coated chains etc.


----------



## CrazyMare (24 July 2015)

Still use twine and a quick release knot!


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 July 2015)

I'm going for plastic coated chain thing. Just as soon as I can find somewhere that sells them. Typically when not needing them they are everywhere!

Does anyone know the technical name for them??


----------



## CBAnglo (25 July 2015)

Baler twine with trailer tie (non bungee version).  No idea what it is called other than trailer tie bought on US ebay 10 years ago.


----------



## Britestar (25 July 2015)

Trailer tie with quick release one end.  Worked perfectly when big lad jumped the breastbar.


----------



## dressage_diva (25 July 2015)

Thanks everyone - any particular suggestions if which trailer ties are best?


----------



## Theocat (25 July 2015)

I don't even know what a trailer tie is!

Baker twine, quick release knot, and a quick release clip on the lead rope. The rope lives in the trailer and I just clip it on after loading, then clip a normal rope back on to unload.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (25 July 2015)

Trailer tie with a quick release clip.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (25 July 2015)

Baler twin and quick release knot.


----------



## dressage_diva (25 July 2015)

So when you all say trailer ties which of these are you referring to - there are so many different types (and some I'd refer to as bungees given they're elasticated!):

http://www.rideaway.co.uk/trailor-tetherbreach-strap
http://www.derbyhouse.co.uk/Shop+by...ae2SD49KtR07JyiMwyBtHmsfUyCFgW4S4gaAsoC8P8HAQ
http://www.olddairysaddlery.co.uk/j...SShvwpSigpmcI8GG7F3qkX9r1hb-7kFZEoaAhBz8P8HAQ
http://www.naylors.com/horse/stable...fittings/roma-stretch-trailer-stable-tie-pink


----------



## Laafet (25 July 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			I'm going for plastic coated chain thing. Just as soon as I can find somewhere that sells them. Typically when not needing them they are everywhere!

Does anyone know the technical name for them??
		
Click to expand...

We just call them tie ups, but you can get them from Horse Requisites, Newmarket. I like them as they are not elastic!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 July 2015)

To the ring with quick release knot.
I also have a very sharp knife stuck with gaffa tape to wall (out of horses reach) for emergency.

Had to use the knife only 2 weeks ago, on adjacent hired box to cut out a horse who had tried to jump breastbar (it was too low for 16hh horse IMHO) and the trailer tie had not broken, nor had the baler twine that was on the other pillar rope. 2 quick slashes & horse was free.


----------



## Charmin (25 July 2015)

Baler twine and non elasticated trailer tie, with quick release bit attached to baling twine in case horse is thrashing around. Also always travel in a leather head collar. For the smaller and younger ones I split the baling twine to about half-third thickness, but usually use older stuff anyway.


----------



## merlinsquest (25 July 2015)

http://sporthorsesupplies.co.uk/shop/plastic-coated-chains/ here you go


----------



## Lyle (26 July 2015)

My horse is a little bit dicey to load/unload still, and is quite nervous in the box. I use a long training rope, and thread it through a small piece of looped hay band tied to the ring in his bay. I then pass it through, and tie it to the hay band in the next bay. This means I can tie/un tie with the divider shut. He can be quite difficult, and at this stage don't want to risk tying him up with the divider open. If I've untied him and then opened the divider, I have control of the end of the rope, in case he does something silly! In general, always I always tie up to hay band. I want to be able to cut it in an emergency!


----------



## NaeNae87 (27 July 2015)

I use a quick release knot and twine. I always have a sharp knife handy to cut twine or rope if needed though.


----------



## mynutmeg (27 July 2015)

My preference is a short trailer tie - not a bungee one but a normal rope, or covered chain with a panic snap on the end so it release in an accident


----------



## Jnhuk (27 July 2015)

I have a trailer tie with a quick release clip and after an interesting discussion with a friend starting clip them round the other way so the quick release bit is attached to the headcollar rather than the tie up ring.


----------



## smja (27 July 2015)

Baler twine and quick release knot for us!


----------



## LouisCat (27 July 2015)

I always used to use baler twine and quick release knot until D had a nasty accident. He was in an equitrek and jumped out over the side doors. The baler twine didn't break and his weight hanging on the rope meant the knot was pulled too tight to undo. Now use the quick release elastic tie thingys and one of these http://www.naylors.com/horse/stable...fittings/roma-stretch-trailer-stable-tie-pink


----------



## xgemmax (27 July 2015)

I use a bungie tie clipped onto baler twine


----------



## gingerlegs (27 July 2015)

I made my own plastic coated chains as I find the shop bought ones too long. Very cheap and easy to do. 
I have a leadrope clip at each end for ease, chain and tubing from B&Q cut by them to the right length, and the chain link attachments. 
I've made loads (I have a rope chewer) I use them in the lorry and stable day to day!

I attach them to baling twine but only need a very small loop


----------

